# MSP Recruiting Flight Paramedic/Troopers



## dixie_flatline (Feb 4, 2011)

Just got this in my mailbox.

http://www.mspaviation.org/
http://recruiting.mdsp.org/

Guess they want some shiny new medics to go with those shiny new helicopters they just ordered.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2011)

Heh, I can't see why any sane medic would want to work in that horribly outdated system.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 4, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, I can't see why any sane medic would want to work in that horribly outdated system.



Well, if you're just jerking the gherkin at an IFT company, this would be a huge improvement, no? You could take the job and see if you like it. If you can't find anything better, at least you're set regarding pay, job security, and benefits. You can work PT for PHI or one of the other medevac companies in the area. Fairfax County PD has a medevac as well.


----------



## looker (Feb 4, 2011)

46Young said:


> Well, if you're just jerking the gherkin at an IFT company, this would be a huge improvement, no? You could take the job and see if you like it. If you can't find anything better, at least you're set regarding pay, job security, and benefits. You can work PT for PHI or one of the other medevac companies in the area. Fairfax County PD has a medevac as well.



Being it's state police as a medic do you have to do boot camp? It's one thing just working as a medic it's totally different if you have to go through boot camp first.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 4, 2011)

IIRC, the MSP Paramedics are also State Troopers. You'd have to become a Trooper...


----------



## 46Young (Feb 4, 2011)

looker said:


> Being it's state police as a medic do you have to do boot camp? It's one thing just working as a medic it's totally different if you have to go through boot camp first.



Akulahawk's right, it's dual role trooper/medic:

http://recruiting.mdsp.org/

Click on "medics" to view the correct page.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 5, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, I can't see why any sane medic would want to work in that horribly outdated system.



I'm not a paramedic but I would very much like to be a Maryland State Police Flight Paramedic.

I didn't read any of the links from the original post but it sounds strange to me that they'd be "recruiting". There are only about two dozen MSP FPs, and my understanding was that there was always a waiting list of people that wanted to get in. Furthermore, it's not like they can just hire someone right into the spot.

From what their recruiting people have told me in the past, nobody gets hired specifically to be a FP. You get hired to be a State Trooper, that's it. If you want to be a FP with MSP you get hired as a State Trooper and go through their six-month live-in academy, and then you get assigned to road duty as traffic patrol. Immediately after graduating the academy, you can put in for a transfer to the Aviation Command, if you are already a paramedic. Your qualifications and skills will be reviewed and, at least in the past, you were put on a waiting list.

Some people in the Maryland EMS and fire community say that there is a minimum mandatory waiting period of one year, in other words every new trooper must work on the road for at least one year before he or she is able to request a transfer. This is not true. They are able to request a transfer immediately after graduating. The one year misconception exists because there are so few slots available that it almost always takes at least a year for someone to get into the program after applying for the transfer.

MSP pays its FPs approximately $8,000 per year more than what they would make as a trooper. (The bonus goes up to around $10k with longer time in service.) Current starting base pay for an MSP Trooper is around $41k per year. How does that compare to other regular paramedics? How does that compare to other flight paramedics? I honestly don't know, but I've been told the MSP FP pay is a bit low comparatively, but that they can have it low because there's supposedly such a demand for the position that they don't need to pay a huge premium for it. Supposedly (according to what I've been told, and I personally have no idea if this is true or not), by keeping the salary low, they think they're getting only the people that are truly interested in the job, rather than those who are in it more for the pay increase.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Feb 5, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> I didn't read any of the links from the original post but it sounds strange to me that they'd be "recruiting". There are only about two dozen MSP FPs, and my understanding was that there was always a waiting list of people that wanted to get in. Furthermore, it's not like they can just hire someone right into the spot.



Looks like you're mostly correct. It does say 





> The Maryland State Police Aviation Command is actively recruiting qualified candidates for the position of Trooper/Flight Paramedic.


But then it goes on to say 





> Candidates must complete the Maryland State Police Academy. By visiting the MSP Recruitment Unit Website  you will learn more about the training necessary to be a Trooper. Once you graduate from the Academy and complete Field Training you will be assigned to Field Patrol. You may then submit a request to transfer into the Aviation Command. The Command maintains an eligibility list based on your experience and qualifications, as well as the results of a skills assessment and inteview.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 5, 2011)

That would be perfect for me if I was a paramedic and 21 years old . I want to become a police officer eventually.


----------



## 46Young (Feb 5, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> I'm not a paramedic but I would very much like to be a Maryland State Police Flight Paramedic.
> 
> I didn't read any of the links from the original post but it sounds strange to me that they'd be "recruiting". There are only about two dozen MSP FPs, and my understanding was that there was always a waiting list of people that wanted to get in. Furthermore, it's not like they can just hire someone right into the spot.
> 
> ...



The site says that three years ALS experience are desired, but they didn't say it was mandatory. If there was a business need for medics, that would be relaxed. Otherwise, it would behoove you to have three years ALS to have a better shot at becoming a trooper/medic.

I've also seen a trend lately for testing when no positions exist. In my own county, they're currently moving candidates through the hiring process. There are many cnadidates that have already finished the process and are ready for hire. We just put out a Master Tech's exam, with no intention to hire any off the list, unless there are losses due to attrition.

As far as the money, consider that someone will start out at a place that pays a mediocre salary, and be happy just because they love the job. As time passes by, they'll notice that other places pay better, and may look to leave. A higher salary and/or benefits package allows a dept to attract the most qualified individuals. My county gets people from other depts all the time, both local and out of state. Try raising a family on 40-50 grand a year. It gets real tight.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 6, 2011)

Some correct and some not correct info here. Anyone that is seriously looking at this position hit me up via PM and we can chat. About six years ago I went through the entire process for MSP, got hired, did academy, and left due to financially not being able to cut it. I regret some of the decisions I made which put me in that position and will most likely be re-applying once my fiance gets done school. I know alot of guys who currently work in aviation and couldn't love their job more. Also alot of the MSP FP's "moonlight" if you will as tactical medics. 

To anyone that thinks MSP's system is outdated, you may be currently correct but they are stepping up their game now and in the future. Along with the helicopter's there are ALOT of new changes coming ie: addition of second pilot, second provider, blood products, and many other things.

They would like to get medics with a few years a decent career ALS time under their belt but I have know them to ship medics out to the city for additonal ride along time if you don't have that time.

The bottom line with MSP is; yeah your gonna make kinda :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty money for a while, but you have a CAREER not a job, your job will never go away, awesome beni's and decent pension, a takehome car even in aviation, uniforms, the ability to do so many different things in one department, and the reason I applied just strictly to MSP is you truely are respected and one of the finest...Anyone who wants to debate that is talking out their ***, has never been through the process or academy, and is most likely mis-informed.


----------



## anestheticmedic (Feb 8, 2011)

Well put canman. I'd jump on it if I wasn't a 1 month medic. Also have an all rescue, all 24s, not busy job backing up a fire dept making 50k so im really happy


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 8, 2011)

CANMAN13; said:
			
		

> ....strictly to MSP is you truely are respected and one of the finest...Anyone who wants to debate that is talking out their ***, has never been through the process or academy, and is most likely mis-informed.



Or you haven't had enough brown and gold Kool-Aid yet....

MSP has a long way to go before they are considered "the finest" and "respected" by anyone other than their own inbred system. Many people, myself included were saddened but in no way shocked when Trooper 2 crashed. They had a  decades-old reputation of pushing weather and were simply lucky to get away with it for as long as they did. In addition, they had been trumpeting how great single paramedic crews were ect for too long to be taken seriously. I'm not saying MSP can't be great. However, there actions, not mere press releases must prove this.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Usal, I will first start by saying while some of your comments have truth the majority of the post offends me and pisses me off. I should have clarified that when I was speaking about being "One of the finest" that I was talking about the law enforcement side of the department and not the Aviation Division specifically. I lost a friend in that crash. A friend, a co-worker (worked at the same station) and MD lost a great medic. That person was a father and a husband. I personally raised over 3600 dollars to donate to his daughter. So tread lightly and read the over 100 page accident report before you go spouting off at the mouth. I have yet to have a full dose of MSP kool-aid but I am strong supporter of their department. I posted MERELY to offer my knowledge to ANYONE looking at actually apply for the position or obtain additional information. Not to stir the pot. Maybe your not drinking the same kool-aid strictly based off the fact you might not be able to cut it either physically, emotionally, or both....

The night of the crash MSP was given bad weather information which was old. There were many aspects that went into creating that tragity. Am I saying MSP has never pushed weather, no, but they are not the only air medical provider that ever has done that. If you want to talk about a crappy program regarding safety lets shoot the :censored::censored::censored::censored: about AirEvac, but with over a 20 year incident free record of 8 aircraft flying you can hardly say MSPs operation was not safe. Up to date, maybe not, but they are improving and have alot of plans for the future. They are not the first department to unfortunately have to make changes and institute new technology due to tragity. It happens in the fire department all the time.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 8, 2011)

anestheticmedic said:


> Well put canman. I'd jump on it if I wasn't a 1 month medic. Also have an all rescue, all 24s, not busy job backing up a fire dept making 50k so im really happy



Thanks man, sounds like you got a good thing going. The grass isn't always greener on the other side. You would make 10 grand less automatically and work about 10 days a month more. Stay put= No brainer. I myself am currently involved in a career local goverment department due to the $$ and shifts while my fiance is in school. At almost 30 I am going to have to really think it over when she finishes if going back to MSP is the right choice. 

Stay safe out there man.


----------



## anestheticmedic (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks man. Ya I'm not moving until i get on a fire dept which hopefully happens. I'd be just as happy being a flight medic I think but im more than grateful for what I have now. There's no way im leaving unless I'm sure the next job is better. Good luck tho man and keep us posted. It sounds really awesome


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 8, 2011)

Like I said, I was very saddened by the crash. I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend. However, a much bigger tragedy would be to hold the whole system that killed your friend up as flawless. One of the patients that night was uninjured enough to not only survive their initial supposedly serious vehicle accident, but the following AIRCRAFT CRASH and subsequent multiple hour wait for rescue. I ask you to explain to me ANY reason this individual should have been transported by the riskiest mode of transport available outside of a protocol built aroun justifying 8 taxpayer-funded aircraft? I've read the report, and you know as well as I do I'm not just "shooting off my mouth" because I "can't cut it". There were MANY deficiencies noted, if MSP is taking steps to correct them than they are on the right road. 

Old weather info is a never ending battle. Yes, most opperators have pushed weather at one point or another. Deserved or not MSP had the reputation for doing it consistently. You find there's often small kernels of truth to rumors.

As for me, I have no interest in working for MSP. For that matter I have limited interest in going back into HEMS quite simply because it's too d@mm dangerous for too little medical benefit. However, people who do deserve to know there's another side to the story besides being a "cool trooper medic". Think of me what you will, I'm just tired of hearing about the latest HEMS crash  and getting sick to my stomach waiting to find out if it's a friend. I feel and speak the same way about FD deaths. If we're not willing to learn from them and simply hold the up as "heroes" without examining their mistakes, then their death was in vain.


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Like I said, I was very saddened by the crash. I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend. However, a much bigger tragedy would be to hold the whole system that killed your friend up as flawless.


It seems pretty clear to me that CANMAN13 isn't holding up the MSP system as flawless.



> One of the patients that night was uninjured enough to not only survive their initial supposedly serious vehicle accident, but the following AIRCRAFT CRASH and subsequent multiple hour wait for rescue.


Yeah, but most of the people who were killed weren't just uninjured "enough" but were uninjured at all full stop. Until the crash, of course. Why one person was had minor injuries survived while other persons who had no injuries at all were killed is ineffable.

To be honest, I have no idea what was behind the decision to transport that patient in the helicopter.



> I ask you to explain to me ANY reason this individual should have been transported by the riskiest mode of transport available outside of a protocol built aroun justifying 8 taxpayer-funded aircraft?


Two things need to be pointed out for the record here. The first is that there weren't eight helicopters, there were twelve. Eight on active duty, four in reserve. The second fact is that the helicopter aren't funded by taxpayers per se. They are funded by automobile owners. To my knowledge, the funding for the program comes entirely from vehicle registration fees. Now, many people registering vehicles may very well also be taxpayers, but to say taxpayers pay for something implies that it's the taxes that pay for that something, but this is not the case here.



> I've read the report, and you know as well as I do I'm not just "shooting off my mouth" because I "can't cut it". There were MANY deficiencies noted, if MSP is taking steps to correct them than they are on the right road.


I believe that they are taking steps, whether they're the right steps or the steps that you, personally, would approve of, I have no idea. At least they're trying to improve. Unfortunately, it is all too common that progress for improvement does not happen until there's a tragedy that puts a spotlight on the shortcomings of a system. CANMAN13 brought this up in his post, too. It's unfortunate, but it's the truth. And what's even more sad is the fact that this is the truth because there is only so much money to go around, and not every problem that's known about can be fixed. The "more sad" thing about that is when funds are redirected to address the shortcomings related to the latest tragedy, there's something somewhere else that's going to get short-changed. And whatever that system is, it's going to suffer, until some tragedy occurs there, and the cycle repeats.



> Think of me what you will, I'm just tired of hearing about the latest HEMS crash  and getting sick to my stomach waiting to find out if it's a friend. I feel and speak the same way about FD deaths. If we're not willing to learn from them and simply hold the up as "heroes" without examining their mistakes, then their death was in vain.


As I said at the beginning, I think the MSP has shown that it's willing to learn from the mistakes and take steps to address them. Whether they are the right steps or whether they will be successful, only time will tell. But as CANMAN13 pointed out, the MSP had a very good safety record. Not sure how good or bad it was compared to anyone else but it was still pretty good. But a good safety record doesn't mean there isn't room for improvement or that tragedy is impossible.


----------



## ctmedica504 (Feb 17, 2011)

Canman I'd love to send you a PM but I'm a newbie so it won't let me... I'm curious, how tough and rigorous was the process?  I grew up wanting to be a cop and kind of got away from it, and I became a Paramedic.  I've worked in a very busy violent city for the 3 years as a Paramedic and 2 years prior to that as an EMT.  I've recently had the desire to get into flight medicine and this job has really intrigued me, perhaps you can shed some light on it for me.


----------



## looker (Feb 17, 2011)

ctmedica504 said:


> Canman I'd love to send you a PM but I'm a newbie so it won't let me... I'm curious, how tough and rigorous was the process?  I grew up wanting to be a cop and kind of got away from it, and I became a Paramedic.  I've worked in a very busy violent city for the 3 years as a Paramedic and 2 years prior to that as an EMT.  I've recently had the desire to get into flight medicine and this job has really intrigued me, perhaps you can shed some light on it for me.



I know you asked Canman but permit me to tell you how hard it is from someone watching a friend go through standard police academy. A friend of mine went through police academy and let me just say if you're not in best physical shape of you life don't even bother applying. I do not want to discourage you from being a police officer just giving you reality. Basically they run for miles, hundreds of push ups, pulls up, jumping jacks etc. Basically think of military boot camp and you will get the idea. Personally i am glad i never join a police academy or military as i am not sure if I would make it. Good luck to you if you decide to become a cop/flight paramedic.


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 17, 2011)

ctmedic I sent you a PM, go to the lounge or something and post a few comments, your only need 5 posts to PM someone. Looker is somewhat correct. MSP academy has been ranked one of the most difficult academies throughout the nation, partly due to the live-in requirement. Physical conditioning is of the utmost importance. To give you an idea the first 3 people to leave in my class were former military or former police officer's from other jurisdictions. I think the military guys didn't want to endure the mental side of the academy again....


----------

